# What would I use to make this TV & Bookshelf [pic attached]



## ab_dev (Sep 18, 2009)

I've attached a picture of the tv unit I would like to build.

First question is: 

What wood would I use and in what dimensions should I buy it in?
--ex: laminate sheets of veneered ply? etc..
(mostly asking: how would I get the thickness)


Secondly:

How would I get the nice finished edges that are shown all over the front of the unit ?

Thank you, 
Chazz


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

What type of wood do you like? Oak, Cherry, Maple, Walnut, Mahogany, etc. You can stain to change color. I would use 3/4" plywood of choice for the case with for example a 2" hardwood face frame (same species as plywood) to give you the thickness. The shelves can be 3/4" ply with a thicker front edge from hardwood attached to give it some thickness, hide plywood edge, & give some strength from sagging. How much material would depend on the dimensions of the units. I would build this as 3 pieces. The plywood comes in sheets 4'x8'. If you want backs you could use 1/4" ply for that.


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

*A suggestion*

I would suggest that you give a little more details in your thread the better the detail the better the answer. Are you going to paint or stain, some basic dimensions, and what you are looking to spend. I would guess 2 sheets of plywood for each section and the equivalent to 4) 1"x12"x8' pieces of lumber roughly 32 board feet of 4/4 lumber. Than I would echo jlord's suggestion.

Not sure what the design on the face is, cant see it but was probably done with a router.


----------

